# Tulips



## traingineer (Mar 14, 2014)

One of my favourite images I took.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2014)

It's a lovely shot traingineer.


----------



## traingineer (Mar 14, 2014)

Click said:


> It's a lovely shot traingineer.



Why thank you. (﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 14, 2014)

Lovely... the dark background really makes them stand out...


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2014)

Tulip past its prime, but I like it anyway.


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2014)

Another shot of a tulip on its last legs.


----------



## traingineer (Mar 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> Tulip past its prime, but I like it anyway.



Nice image c:


----------



## dpc (Mar 31, 2014)

traingineer said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Tulip past its prime, but I like it anyway.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Corydoras (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried some tulip photography today and here is the result.


----------



## Claudelec (May 9, 2016)

A "Black" one, after raining

EOS 70D, 100-400 IS II at 200mm 1/320 f/5 ISO 1250


----------



## R1-7D (May 9, 2016)

Some of mine from yesterday. The first two were with my 24-70 f/2.8L II, and the last one was done with my 11-24L.


----------



## R1-7D (May 9, 2016)

traingineer said:


> One of my favourite images I took.



Beautiful picture! Well done.


----------

